# descampado



## tweety_b

Ciao a tutti,
vi propongo un problema che mi è capitato di incontrare spesso: tradurre la parola "descampado". So bene qual è la definizione e ho presente cosa sia un descampado, ma le idee che mi vengono in italiano non mi soddisfano.
Ecco la frase:

"Salìamos pronto de casa, a esa hora no habìa un alma en el descampado, era difìcil no decirse algo [...]. De camino al colegio habìa descampados como de posguerra, no hace tanto pero los habìa, descampados llenos de espigas verdes..."

(Siamo in Spagna, in particolare al sud)

Avrei pensato a "spiazzo", che mi sembra meglio di "campo" (campo mi dà troppo l'idea di qualcosa di coltivato), ma non sono convinta. Qualche idea? 
Grazie!


----------



## a malta

Ciao Tweety!
Tradurrei la prima frase: "Uscimmo presto di casa, a quell'ora non un'anima nel campetto abbandonato..."
La seconda: "Lungo il cammino per la scuola, c'erano campi lasciati andare, come nel dopoguerra, anche se non erano così da allora, campi pieni di spighe verdi..."
a m


----------



## tweety_b

Grazie!
Comunque penso che l'inciso "no hace tanto pero los habìa" sia da intendersi come "magari non così vecchi [cioè non del dopoguerra] ma ce n'erano".
Purtroppo credo che campo sia l'unica soluzione possibile a questo punto.
Grazie di nuovo


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría _campo aperto _en el primer caso y_ campetti _en el segundo.
Dice que después de la guerra sembraban trigo en los descampados (faltaba comida en España). 
 La frase "no hace tanto pero los habìa" debería ser "no hace tanto que los había" o "no había tantos/muchos, pero pero los había"


----------



## Venezia17

perdona oscar, pero no estoy deacuerdo con tu interpretacion: un descampado en general está integrado en un ambiente urbano, normalmente en las afueras, es una zona sin construir o donde hay viejo edificio en ruinas entre las fincas de la ciudad, que con frecuencia se llena de trastos que la gente va tirando (en general muebles viejos o electrodomésticos, porque no saben que hacer con ellos) y en el que crecen los hierbajos, que supongo que seran las espigas verdes del texto. La referencia a la posguerra creo que sea precisamente por las ruinas y los escombros. No creo que nadie use la palabra descampado para nada que tenga que ver con el "campo". En general son zonas que utilizan los chiquillos cuando se saltan las clases, para jugar al fútbol o a las chapas o fumar a escondidas o los adolescentes para toquetearse o incluso drogarse, detras de muros en ruinas. 
os dejo a vosotros, senior, encontrar la palabra justa en italiano


----------



## Venezia17

Por cierto, puede que ya no haya descampados porque con la especulacion del sector de la construcción han desaparecido, y los chicos ya no tienen donde ir a jugar al balón o a besuquearse...


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche in italiano, fuori dal centro storico c'erano dei campi incolti che poi sono stati invasi dai vari boom urbanistici del dopoguerra creando i primi quartieri popolari o residenziali. Come cantava Celentano, "là dove c'era il verde (o l'erba?) ora c'è una città..." 
"Campo" e "campetti" vanno benissimo


----------



## 0scar

Si se trata de un ambiente urbano hay que buscar la traducción de [lotes] baldios  o potreros, esas fracciones con dueño pero no edificadas, que facilmente se convierten en basural.
En inglés son "terrenos vacantes". 
¿En italiano son campi y campetti?


----------



## Geviert

Si el descampado deja de ser un terreno descubierto, libre y limpio de tropiezos, malezas y espesuras, es cualquier otra cosa, menos un descampado. Spiazzo rende l'idea. Con campo o campetto mi viene in mente un campetto sportivo per giocare o simili.


----------



## ursu-lab

Uno spiazzo è più che altro un "claro", cioè un'area di terreno limitata e disponibile a vari scopi: anche un picnic in un bosco. 
Un campo può essere incolto, pulito, sporco, vuoto, pieno di erbacce, di rifiuti o qualsiasi altra cosa. "Campetto" era solo un eventuale sinonimo nel caso fosse piccolo. Ma il sinonimo più generico è "terreno".


----------



## 0scar

¿Pero como se dice  lote baldío, un terreno dentro de una manzana de una ciudad donde  no hay nada edificado, solo yuyos? 
Lotto di terreno _ _¿? _ _


----------



## Geviert

D'accordo in italiano, ma in spagnolo un *des*-campado (non sará per caso) non può essere pieno di rifiuti e simili (altrimenti è un terreno baldío). Su _terreno _d'accordo. _Spiazzo _in quanto spazio libero e piano (e fino a qui ci siamo), poi volendo può diventare una radura del bosco oppure anche la "piazza" dei calvi .

PS. "Lote" presupone ya una potencial edificación.


----------



## Neuromante

Óscar está hablando de "solares", no de "descampados"

Un "descampado" es una zona que, por avance de la ciudad, o incluso del pueblo, ya no pertenece al campo, pero todavía no es completamente  Roma está repleta de descampados. No es una cosa concreta que se pueda definir con un par de frases sino algo más subjetivo: La perifería puede estar compuesta por descampados o no estarlo, saliendo de un parque `podemos encontrarnos con un descampado, pero puede darse que ese mismo terreno, viniendo desde los suburbios no lo consideremos un descampado, podría ser una antigua zona de fábricas abandonadas, pero de fábricas que estuvieron, antes del avance urbano, situadas alejadas del pueblo y ya no lo están.
Es decir: Que es un concepto ¿Existe una palabra que lo abarque todo en italiano? Si no es así habría que ver cuales son las otras descripciones que la acompañan: En que lugar está la casa, donde el colegio



Lo de las "espigas verdes" se refiere al tipo de rastrojos, no al trigo plantado (HipotéticamenteI) durante la postguerra. La alusión a la postguerra es para ilustrar el escenario. El texto dice que, aunque no hace mucho que pasó lo que se está narrando; en esa zona había muchos descampados, tantos como los hubo mucho tiempo antes; en la postguerra, antes del crecimiento de la ciudad, pueblo o lo que quiera que sea el lugar donde ocurre la acción



Si sirve de algo: En la zona de Testaccio, hacia el sur, por detrás del barrio, hay descampados. Al igual que los hahy más allá de Viale Marconi (JUnto al TevereI) o al final de la Cristoforo Colombo. 
De hecho: Roma, con su planta en estrella, está repleta de descampados y ninguno es un "solar", un "campetto", un "lote", un "spiazzo".


----------



## tweety_b

Neuromante said:


> Es decir: Que es un concepto ¿Existe una palabra que lo abarque todo en italiano? Si no es así habría que ver cuales son las otras descripciones que la acompañan: En que lugar está la casa, donde el colegio


No creo que exista una palabra sola en italiano que tenga el mismo significado. 
No hay màs descripciones en el texto: sòlo puedo deciros que estamos en finales de los Ochenta, sur de España, un pequeño pueblo.

Me alegra descubrir que no soy la ùnica que tiene esas dudas sobre el término "descampado" .
De todas formas, no me gustan ni "campo" ni "campetto" ni "terreno". Si tuviera que escoger ahora, dirìa "spiazzo" y añadirìa algo como "abbandonato" o "desolato".


----------



## Geviert

> Si tuviera que escoger ahora, dirìa "spiazzo" y añadirìa algo como "abbandonato" o "desolato".



Infatti, basta mettere il termine, pur se magari non preciso, e aggiungere un aggettivo per renderlo di senso compiuto e buonanotte.


----------



## Massimo_m

Una possibile traduzione che spesso va bene proprio per i casi del genere è "sterrato", che dà l'idea d'un terreno ancora non edificato né bitumato, ma all'interno di un'area urbanizzata. Si può usare da solo, come sostantivo ("uscimmo nello sterrato") oppure anche come qualificazione di un altro sostantivo come spiazzo ("uscimmo nello spiazzo sterrato").


----------

